# Malinois rescue recommendations please



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a reputable Malinois-specific rescue or a good all breed rescue that has experience with placing a Malinois? I am located on the east coast of Florida. 

I have a friend that has an approximately 10 month old fearful Malinois. She brought the pup into her home but has quickly realized that the dog needs far more work that she is able to provide. She can keep the pup for a while but does believe placing the dog with another person is best for the dog. I will be going by today to observe the dog myself and can help provide additional information to the rescue groups. She has already contacted several local rescues but none have been willing to take in a fearful Malinois. 

Thanks in advance for all recommendations!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She needs to contact a Malinois Rescue who only work with Malinois. Google Malinois Rescue and find the closest one to you. Even if it's a distance most will set up a rescue run to get the dog safely to them.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Belgian Malinois Rescue - Malinois Rescues, SE Region


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been getting Facebook posts from a place called Malinois Ranch Rescue...I think they are based in TN but I know they do long distance transport because they were just taking volunteers to help get one down from NY state.

I have no idea how reputable they are or anything about them really. So do your own research


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

woof project, although here on the west coast, will likely be able to provide a referral or credibility for one of the organizations mentioned above.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the two recommendations. I will look into the Malinois Rescue Ranch before I contact them but I did contact the Woof Project to see if they had any recommendations for the east coast. 

I went and visited this girl today and she is very workable. Took one of my dogs with me and she actually did very well...skittish but nothing extreme. I think with the right owner and a little work and she'll be a great pup. 

Thanks!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There is a national mal rescue that works through a network of volunteers and regional coordinators. I don't know Florida's coordinator, unfortunately (I just know the one in my area because we coordinate with them from time to time on pulling dogs).

Here's the link for their contacts, nationwide:
http://www.malinoisrescue.org/contacts.shtml


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

BTW, you can dramatically increase the odds that a rescue intake coordinator will be able to say "yes" to taking on this privately owned dog by (a) offering to foster as long as needed, and (b) convincing the owner to spay/neuter and update routine vetting at her own cost instead of asking the rescue to cover all that. 

I mention this because I think people often don't understand why rescues usually have to say "no" to taking on privately owned dogs to help with rehoming. Many rescues have bylaws or mission statements requiring them prioritize good dogs at risk of euthanasia in high-kill shelters (because those dogs will die if not pulled by a rescue). People often don't realize that if a rescue takes on a privately owned dog, there's a good shelter dog who will be killed for no reason other than it got bumped out of the foster spot that would have saved its life. Offering to foster your friends' dog (or your friend offering to foster her own dog) avoids asking the rescue to make this hard decision and makes it a lot easier for rescues to say "yes."


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Magwart's correct. I worked a breed National Rescue for many years. Another issue can be financial. There's only so much money to be spent so the less they have to do, the more they can help. Whenever possible local fosters (who are part of the breed club or group so know the breed) to where the dog is located are used. 


Magwart, LOL, we both gave the same group, I just did the regional area url. I prefer breed specific rescue when at all possible, they know the breed and any quirks better than anyone else.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the recommendations. Woof Project recommended Mal Ranch Rescue and they were able to locate a foster in FL that can take this girl. This particular foster was recommended because she has worked with mals in a similar situation to this one before. 

The owners were willing to keep her as long as it took to find her the right place and my home was open as well, but amazingly this foster is available to come get her tomorrow evening. 

Thanks again for all the help


----------

